# SMS Übertragung auf den PC



## HotSauce (18. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe mehrer ältere SMS Nachrichten auf meinem Handy gespeichert!
Die Neuen kann ich problemlos mit "Samsung PC Studio" herunterladen - die älteren jedoch werden als EMS (obwohl eigentlich ganz normale SMS) angezeigt... und ich kann diese nicht herunterladen.
Optionen auf meinem Handy ist nur, die SMS in meinen Benutzerordner zu verschieben! Von dort aus kann man diese aber ebenfalls nicht herunterladen!

Was kann ich nun machen, um meine Nachrichten auf einem PC zu sichern? Was müsste ich wohin kopieren bzw. welche Alternativen habe ich?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sinac (18. Juni 2007)

Was für ein Handy hast du denn? Die EMS ist eine Erweiterung der SMS, technisch gesehen aber eigentlich das gleiche.


----------



## chrysler (19. Juni 2007)

Hi, wie schaut das mit Sony Ericcsons aus?
Reihen: K700i und K800i?


----------



## Sinac (19. Juni 2007)

Kein Problem, da sollte Software dabei sein - sonst kann man die runterladen. Ich habe neulich alle meine SMS von einem Nokia 6230i auf ein K800i portiert, kein Problem!


----------



## chrysler (19. Juni 2007)

Wo liegt die Software für das K800i bei?

Kann man die SMS auch in andere Formate bringen, sodass sie angezeigt oder auch editiert werden können (z.B. WordPad)?


----------



## Sinac (20. Juni 2007)

Normal ist da ne CD bei dem Handy dabei, ansonten hier:
http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp...zone=ps&lm=ps1_1&pid=10407&fid=42782&esi=true

AKAIF ist eine SMS eine normale textdatei die du mit jedem normalen Texteditor bearbeiten kannst.


----------



## chrysler (20. Juni 2007)

Danke.
Wie schaut das mit MMS aus? Kann man die auch anzeigen lassen? Sind die nicht eigentlich eine Verknüpfung aus .txt und .3gp?


----------



## Sinac (20. Juni 2007)

MMS sind auch reine Textdateien - sie werden mit SMIL erstellt, das ist eine XML basierte Markuplanguage. Sieht von innen also aus wie XML oder ähnlich HTML.
SMS sind etwas anders aufgebaut, bestehen einfach nur aus Header und Body.


----------

